
Modern real-time aviation map of Finland - pkstn
https://ilmailukartta.fi/
======
pkstn
The map updates automatically every 5 minutes showing in real-time all
permanent and temporary danger-, restricted- and prohibited areas, military
reservations, restricted areas for aerial photography, obstacles, airfields,
aerodromes, VFR waypoints, drone rules, heliports, ...

I'm happy to answer any questions about the map!

